# AOKP Solana



## fwhitman100

Tried flashing with clockworkmod and got bricked. Used Safestrap and got it loaded. There is no camera or file manager. Most of the normal apps from previous operating systems are missing. This version is not usable.


----------



## themib

don't use clockworkmod, use safestrap 3

http://goo.im/devs/Hashcode/solana


----------



## Wizard

Having the same issue, only I am using Droid3 Safestrap 3.05


----------



## themib

what issues, no camera or file manager?


----------



## gtelegadis

I have the Droid 3 and just flashed the MR-1 Build 6. Everything seems pretty snappy but camera does not function. There is no camera app with the install, but I tried loading on camera zoom and torch and neither would work. There is no file manager but if you load esfileexplorer you can access files fine. Is there any fix anyone knows of to get the camera and torch to work on the droid 3?

Also, although all was running smooth, I had black screen of death after plugging into USB charger and leaving it for the afternoon to charge. Had to pull the battery and reboot to get it back up. Wondering if that might be a slight bug somewhere?


----------



## themib

gtelegadis said:


> I have the Droid 3 and just flashed the MR-1 Build 6. Everything seems pretty snappy but camera does not function. There is no camera app with the install, but I tried loading on camera zoom and torch and neither would work. There is no file manager but if you load esfileexplorer you can access files fine. Is there any fix anyone knows of to get the camera and torch to work on the droid 3?


 camera does not work, dev has no plans on getting it to work, others are working on it, maybe something in a week or 2


> Also, although all was running smooth, I had black screen of death after plugging into USB charger and leaving it for the afternoon to charge. Had to pull the battery and reboot to get it back up. Wondering if that might be a slight bug somewhere?


 yes, there are bugs

[WIP][KERNEL][KEXEC] JB ROMS For Droid 3 [03/06:

[FEEDBACK] Droid3 KEXEC kernel ROM thread


----------



## grantness

Im on a droid 3 and i just flash build 6 also. Having the same issue with the camera and also it wont connect to my 3g. When i boot my stock rom 3g still works just not on mr-1 build 6. Im using safestrap 3.05. Any help would certainly be terrific.


----------



## LeadoffMan131

Have the problems with AOKP been fixed?


----------



## themib

no, and little chance they ever will be

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadoffMan131

themib said:


> no, and little chance they ever will be
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


Bummer.

Can you recommend a Rom or two that are bug free and suitable as a daily driver?


----------



## themib

haven't seen a bug free rom, including stock
many like minimoto, and steel droid 5, both are gingerbread
I use steel droid 5.6 ics, but it is not bug free

links to roms should be in my list
sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links for: Droid 3 (XT862)

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------

